# Ambush Yak



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

g'day,

I'm picking up my first yak next week, seen here Yak

wondering if any members here own an Ambush and if so, what mods and upgrades they've done.

thanks

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

Occulator said:


> *Congratulations Elvis, very cool name you have there. And a cool choice for your first fishing kayak too.
> 
> I saw them at BCF recently and was quite impressed with their overall finish and included accessories. And that hull looks like it should slice through the water really nicely. How anyone can sell a 3.7metre ruddered kayak at that price ($699 for Pete's sake :shock: ) and make a profit is beyond me. So get ready folks because these cheap (price wise) well made highly specced Chinese knock offs are set to dominate the new kayak market just as the Koreans have done with their cheap Kia's and Hyundai's. And likewise they will decimate second hand, so if you have one to sell do it now before it's too late.
> 
> Which is good for those of us in the market for a new yak, not so good for those selling them. But hey that's progress, and it looks like you are on the winning side this time around. So enjoy. And make sure you let us know how he (all fishing kayaks are male in case you didn't know ;-) ) goes.*


thanks occulator 

that's reassuring to know i haven't bought a lemon, i was considering an Emotion Mojo but i heard on the grapevine that the Ambush was going on special for 699.

researching how to fit an anchor trolley at the moment 

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

bump..

any Ambush Yak owners/users/tried one/saw one sink ?

cheers

elvis


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Elvis,
I have a Winner Liesure which the same hull just with another name and I love it, it paddles beautifully tracks well and is fairly stable. Now for the bad points I find it a little nose heavy when I go paddling with no gear loaded, but that is very rare and it is a little wet in a chop but then again if you want to stay dry don't go kayaking.
Hope you enjoy your yak.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a lot of yak for the price ($699), lots of hatches and a good size at 3.7m. Interested to see how it goes over some time.


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

Occulator said:


> They are obviously so new no one has yet reviewed them I suspect. Which puts you squarely in the frame I'm afraid Elvis. By the way, did I tell you that is such a cool name?. As is your avatar I might add.
> 
> *So how about being the first to do us a review old mate? Subject title "Elvis get's Ambused"* has a certain ring to it don't you think.;-)


Hi Occy,

will do mate 8)

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

CodBotherer said:


> Hi Elvis,
> I have a Winner Liesure which the same hull just with another name and I love it, it paddles beautifully tracks well and is fairly stable. Now for the bad points I find it a little nose heavy when I go paddling with no gear loaded, but that is very rare and it is a little wet in a chop but then again if you want to stay dry don't go kayaking.
> Hope you enjoy your yak.
> Cheers
> Paul


Gday Paul,

thanks for the feedback mate, would you be able to post a pic of yours with any mods you have done ?

cheers

elvis


----------



## elvis (Dec 13, 2012)

scoman said:


> Looks like a lot of yak for the price ($699), lots of hatches and a good size at 3.7m. Interested to see how it goes over some time.


yeah i thought 699 was a good price, maybe a bit exxy at the original tag of 999 though.

cheers

elvis


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

I picked up one of theses today for a great price of $549 from bcf. I just couldn't resist. 
Took it for a quick spin in the river this afternoon and was pretty happy with it. Only down fall I found was the scupper plug, I felt like more water was coming through it than letting it out. Needless to say my pants were soaked around the calf and today was quite a cold day here in Canberra (3 degrees when I got back to the car just on dark).

I have a Lawrence elite 5 dsi on order ( if it ever turns up), which I'll throw on there.

Can't wait


----------

